# another one ;)



## Misterask (Jun 13, 2009)

Trip to Dortmund may 2010....


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

currywurst is delicious !


----------



## Misterask (Jun 13, 2009)

danxiety said:


> currywurst is delicious !


You got that right


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

haha yaah! Nice smile


----------



## Misterask (Jun 13, 2009)

Hahah you think







thanks!


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Misterask said:


> Trip to Dortmund may 2010....










where's the pwnsome hairstyle?


----------



## Misterask (Jun 13, 2009)

Xerei said:


> where's the pwnsome hairstyle?


 hahah gone !!! You did this !!!!

The pic is old, so in the meantime i have been growing some hair


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Misterask said:


> hahah gone !!! You did this !!!!
> 
> The pic is old, so in the meantime i have been growing some hair


grow it again! grow it again!







. though..that pic is sorta cool..you look like "I'm smiling now, not cause you're taking a picture, but cause you left the table..and your food is still here..CHEESE!"


----------



## Misterask (Jun 13, 2009)

Xerei said:


> grow it again! grow it again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahah yea, that is exactly what im thinking







And i have been doing some growing


----------

